# GMG Davy Crockett - temp issue?



## sea bass (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi guys,
New guy here.   Been experimenting smoking spare ribs for about 2 months now.   One thing I've noticed is that if I have two slabs on my grill, it takes up almost all the surface area and the ribs are always tough.  Today, I got a oven thermometer and left it on my grill and I have to turn it up to 260 to maintain a grill temp of 225.  

Is this normal?  Does this affect how much smoke my grill is producing since I'm needing to turn it up?

We'll see how these turn out.  First time trying it like this. 

3-2-1 method by the way. 

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## sea bass (Aug 24, 2015)

Well - these were crazy tender.  Ribs ripped in half when I tried to get them off the grill.  Maybe I'll try again but keep it at 240.   

Wifey like them!


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 25, 2015)

How is the temperature when you're not loading the DC so full?

If this only happens when fully loaded, then I'd suspect a combination of the grill's temp probe sitting slightly below the grate on the left side and the thermal mass of the two full spare slabs depressing the at-grate temperature.  

Otherwise if it happens even with a small load I'd suggest calling GMG tech support.  There are a handful of potential causes and they'll be able to walk you through figuring out the issue.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have 2 Jim Bowies and notice same on temp differences. GMG variances are within 25* I believe. I tried moving everything around and adding foil to get it precise but more trouble than worth. I crank mine to 300 to get a grate temp of 265-270. Just know the difference and you are good. As far as amoke flavor goes get you some pellet tubes and you will get plenty of smoke


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah, the design will generate some difference since the temp sensor sits below the grate and to the side; exactly why one needs to "learn their grill".  The 260/225 seems a bit wider than usual, and I've more often seen the grate temp a little higher than the set temp on my Daniel Boone unless I had it full up.


----------



## sea bass (Aug 25, 2015)

Your're right.   After messing with it - 240 was about right to get 225 on the top of the grill with it fully loaded with meat.  It was a little cooler on the right side (away from the sensor)

I never tried to sent it when not loaded.  I'll give that shot.   I never had issues doing one slab though - just two


----------



## westby (Sep 1, 2015)

What you discovered is that your grate temp isn't really what your GMG is telling you.  You found on your own that you need to crank up the set temp15 - 20 degrees in order to maintain a grate temp of around 225 that would cook the ribs properly for 3-2-1.  If you get yourself a Maverick or iGrill you can find out exactly what your grate temps are at different positions on the grates.  Once you figure out how much lower it is running, if you call GMG, they may be able to help you with some settings to get the set temp closer to actual temp.


----------

